
React 15 will be shipping today - itxchy
https://github.com/reactjs/core-notes/blob/master/2016-04/april-7.md
======
michaelmior
Release notes [https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/gaearon-
patch-1/docs/...](https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/gaearon-
patch-1/docs/_posts/2016-04-04-react-v15.md)

~~~
macavity23
404...

~~~
michaelmior
Official blog post is now live

[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/04/07/react-v15.h...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/04/07/react-v15.html)

